# Chodsky Pes



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

one of my CPs as a pup in Czech
Polyxena Vigilo


















Hany Dolsky Mlyn









Polyxena with Zandi GSD









In Germany as juveniles waiting for passports
with their trainer


----------

